# Non-resident turkey hunter



## 410001661 (Dec 22, 2007)

Just curious about what I would have to do as a non-resident turkey hunter? I'm located in Canada but my brother-in-law has a relative in Traverse City and we are planning a spring turkey hunt down there and am curious how does it work? Do you need a small game licence or just pay the $69 non-resident turkey licence? Are your tags drawn or do you just pruchase them?

Thanks in advance.....as any help would be greatly appreciated!

John


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

A turkey license is all that is needed anymore. The licence info should be on the DNR website soon as OTC tags/drawing applications start Jan 1. Not knowing your age remember that after a certain birth date, hunter safety is required

There are drawings for some hunts. 

There is also a 234 tag that can be bought over the counter during January. It is generally good for almost the whole month of May. In the Traverse City area it is good on both public and private lands.

This is the only tag I have bought since it was first made available due to the long season it offers. The drawn hunts are usually only 1 week so you might have to fight the weather while with almost a month you can work around it.

I have never had that hard of time getting birds to respond right up to the end of May. I have been in on from three to five kills every year.


----------



## 410001661 (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks - I will get my buddy to send me the hunting guide when they are available in January. I will probably only be up that way for 2-3 days in Mid may so I will apply as soon as we set a date.

Cheers,
John


----------



## bps10ga (Nov 22, 2005)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363---,00.html This is the link to the hunting guide.


----------

